# עשרות שנים



## Codinome Shlomo

Hello!

I don't understand this: "עשרות שנים". What does it mean?
Context: "לאחר גלות של *עשרות שנים*, הרחק מברסלב מכורתו, יצא הרב יעקב ב. פרידמן לשהות לילה קסום"

My try: "After the exile of [??], far away from Breslov, his hometown, Rabbi Yaakov B. Friedman spends a delightful night" (please do not hesitate to correct me )

Thank you!


----------



## origumi

עשרות שנים = tens of years = several decades. Like מאות שנים = several centuries, תריסר נביאים = a dozen of prophets, etc.


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

Thank you, Ori . How would "שנים" be vocalized?


----------



## arielipi

shanim is the way.


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

Thank you, Ariel .


----------



## Drink

Codinome Shlomo said:


> Thank you, Ori . How would "שנים" be vocalized?



עֲשָׂרוֹת שָׁנִים


----------



## origumi

Drink said:


> עֲשָׂרוֹת שָׁנִים


Not עֲשָׂרוֹת. The possible forms are עַשְׂרוֹת or עֶשְׂרוֹת (it's the construct state).

https://www.safa-ivrit.org/dikduk/numbers.php


----------



## Drink

origumi said:


> Not עֲשָׂרוֹת. The possible forms are עַשְׂרוֹת or עֶשְׂרוֹת (it's the construct state).
> 
> https://www.safa-ivrit.org/dikduk/numbers.php



You're right. For some reason I thought it wasn't the construct state.


----------



## Ali Smith

origumi said:


> עשרות שנים = tens of years = several decades. Like מאות שנים = several centuries, תריסר נביאים = a dozen of prophets, etc.


treysar (or maybe tresar) is Aramaic though, right?


----------



## shalom00

Yes.


----------

